# Popeye vs Luffy (One Piece)



## superchimp (Jan 1, 2010)

Popeye would easily make luffy his punching bag.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

superchimp said:


> Popeye would easily make luffy his punching bag.



Of course he would, why the fuck would you make this thread if you knew that. Popeye would murder Luffy the man tows planets with his power, and apparently once punched out god.

I mean good God


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 1, 2010)

popeye reminds me of lobo


----------



## death1217 (Jan 1, 2010)

wow you managed to close you own thread .....so why am i commenting? 
because of +1


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jan 1, 2010)

Time to wank for Luffy?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 1, 2010)

No amount of wank will cover this. Popey punches him and he turns into a bag of rubber freaking bands.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 1, 2010)

Offcourse Popeye would own Luffy he's Superman with toonforce. Bad thread.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 1, 2010)

superchimp said:


> Reasons Popeye would win.
> 
> 
> -
> ...



that was one of the best displays of epicness in cartoon history if i do say so myself.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow what a horrible rape thread 

Popeye freakin sends Luffy to the moon.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 1, 2010)

people leave out where he destroyed his universe

and his dad with out spinach punched out flechverse superman. one shotted him basically 

pappy was like the yamamoto of the old cartoon verse...he matched spinached popeye and called his powers pussy shit compared to him in his prime

and in the comic i think he was even more powerful

but what ever this thread was..over on the first post

i mean unless jinibea or any one piece fan wants to have a go at the sailor dude lol

no but yeah beat down


----------



## Kurou (Jan 1, 2010)

this thread should be closed soon. it already obvious popeye wears him as a condom.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 1, 2010)

Does Popeye even need spinach?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> Does Popeye even need spinach?



No Popeye was lugging around battleships once without spinich and was doing it casually.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 1, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> Does Popeye even need spinach?



given that he yanked a canyon together....and shot a bell into the sun...and fucked it up

with out spinach 

no not really no

hell him and bluto once tried to wear each others durability down so they could end up with olive oil as their nurse

and they ended up fucking up..pearl harbor worse then the japanesse

dude was hurling himself threw battle ships...tanking heavy artillery 

guy also got punched into space and was not harmed at all

thread must be closed


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 1, 2010)

Damn. All without Spinach?

Sweet jesus.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 1, 2010)

Popeye needs his own wiki page.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Luffy would had more chance against HOM Wanda......


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 2, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> ?



Next panel, Luffy is transformed into a ship via Popeye's punch.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 2, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> Damn. All without Spinach?
> 
> Sweet jesus.



i would give say whitebeard and his entire crew

or the admirals good odds at making at least a good stand  unspinached popeye

he's way way more durable then then and far stronger (and does limit reality warping with out spinach)

he's just way slower then them..sans spinach (with spinach i believe he's pulled off pc superman speed in the comics)

so maybe blitz plus combined power assault with CIS off could manage a knock out...for a ten count but not a kill

But theres absolutely no way they're taking pappy...you could put the old man against the HST or fuck that even Dragonballz yu yu hakusho and bleach naruto and one piece

and pappy will completely solo everything...with out spinach...(he pretty much made his son look like shit in the comics while whining about his old age and in the cartoons collapsed the film reel/fleichverse busted with popeye while popeye was powered up by spinach and pappy wasn't)

oldman was fucking bad ass but a bit of a racist/sexist jerk

really this particular match was just totally one sided...

but there are some...guys that could maybe make this not such a rape


----------



## Zetta (Jan 2, 2010)

superchimp said:


> Popeye would easily make luffy his punching bag.



No fucking shit. Negged.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

superchimp said:


> Popeye would easily make luffy his punching bag.



Then why the hell did you make the damn thread?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2010)

popeye sinks the ship


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 2, 2010)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UjM9UI40jk[/Youtube]
So yeah Popeye wins...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe the OP is a massive popeye fan with something to prove 

still, making a rape thread to state the obvious in your opening post is lol retarded.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 3, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> people leave out where he destroyed his universe
> 
> and his dad with out spinach punched out flechverse superman. one shotted him basically



Well to be fair that version of Superman was only around Golden Age level.

Not saying that another version could beat Popeye though.

Except maybe Pre-Crisis Superdick, but only because he would replace Popeye's spinach with antifreeze or something.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 3, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Well to be fair that version of Superman was only around Golden Age level.



i know but some of the later golden age feats where pretty insane

he went from Thing level to an ftl speeding planet wrecker in about...ten eleven years?

i think fleicherverse supes was some place inbetween 



Endless Mike said:


> Not saying that another version could beat Popeye though.



eh pappy would deserve an ass whoopen

he was a wife beating psychopath in some of the serials 

but yeah his feats with out spinach where as awesome as spinached popeye

so it'd need be pc maybe silver age..yeah fifties and sixties clark

maybe afro wearing superdick




Endless Mike said:


> Except maybe Pre-Crisis Superdick, but only because he would replace Popeye's spinach with antifreeze or something.



haha..all the spinach in the world turned into..something else like rat poison

but didn't he have cosmic spinach back up or something

meh maybe he can ask kent nelson for some help there and then punk popeye lol


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2010)

popeye vs op verse would be better**


----------



## Kurou (Jan 3, 2010)

^don't give the trolls any ideas.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 3, 2010)

Medusa said:


> popeye vs op verse would be better**



Popeye would still mericilessly rape.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Popeye would still mericilessly rape.



ah didnt u read my full post?  I put "sarcasm" in my [um ] [ /um]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2010)

So, where's Bluto in relation to Popeye? I mean, the dude was able to tank shit like woah.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jan 4, 2010)

Popeye stomps


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 4, 2010)

haha..all the spinach in the world turned into..something else like rat poison

but didn't he have cosmic spinach back up or something

meh maybe he can ask kent nelson for some help there and then punk popeye lol

he asked the public to give him spinach


----------



## death1217 (Jan 4, 2010)

this is like goku vs superman of the new generation lolol


----------



## Hotcherie (Jan 4, 2010)

Not Really.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 4, 2010)

death1217 said:


> this is like goku vs superman of the new generation lolol



No it's not...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No it's not...



i onno i did see some optards try to make a case for luffy's  smashing of the dude

but that was on a forum of lesser shall we say quality


----------



## Judas (Jan 4, 2010)

You make a thread and then end it with a one-liner. That's neg worthy if you ask me.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jan 4, 2010)

It's agreed that Popeye would be able to 1HKO Luffy.
However, how fast is Popeye?
Strength is nothing without speed.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 4, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> It's agreed that Popeye would be able to 1HKO Luffy.
> However, how fast is Popeye?
> Strength is nothing without speed.



from hypersonic to ftl depending on what ever he feels like moving at, at the moment...

not that it matters luffy's not durable enough to hurt him at all meaning a speed blitz is still irrelevent


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 4, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> It's agreed that Popeye would be able to 1HKO Luffy.
> However, how fast is Popeye?
> Strength is nothing without speed.



Even if Popeye was as slow as a rock, it wouldn't matter as Luffy's not even going to be able to make him flinch.

Irregardless his speed differs between showings.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 4, 2010)

Popeye>>>HST


----------

